# cody gizmo michalek



## Alexa (Sep 22, 2005)

i got my very first puppy on Monday. we named him Cody Gizmo.. he's 2 1/2 months old right now.. and like 4 1/2 lbs. when full grown the vet said he'll only be around 10 lbs!! that's smaller than my kitty hahaa. anyways, here's my new baby:














































oh and Cody just got back from the vet. he's healthy other than the fact he has ear mites (sp?). and the vet said he might be coming down with a cold. oh and since pug's noses are so tiny, sometimes their nostrils aren't big enough for them to breathe right and they need cosmetic surgery to fix it... and i guess we might have to do that with the Codster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's such a sweetie though.. we take naps everyday and he just lays on my chest and sleeps.

OH and here's a little video of him playing.

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2...X1EQZYCB8ES5KE

let me know if the link runs out


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 22, 2005)

i b so jealous


----------



## Shawna (Sep 22, 2005)

Awwwww, I so want a pug pup for my Jack Russell to play with.  He's adorable


----------



## Alexa (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Awwwww, I so want a pug pup for my Jack Russell to play with.  He's adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AWWWW!! My dad and I were arguing over whether we were going to get the Puig or the Jack Russell. they're both adorable!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_AWWWW!! My dad and I were arguing over whether we were going to get the Puig or the Jack Russell. they're both adorable!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No Jack Russel PLEASE! They CAN be nice, but they're usually only loyal to one person and VERY jealous. They aren't too fond of kids, and they're also a little too intelligent for their own good! We had one when I was growing up and it only liked my mom. Bit my dad once (because he sat down on the bed) and my dad bled for 24 hours, and the dog attacked me at least four or five times. The last attack went through to the bone of my hand, and we finally had to put him down.

My mom's neighbor got a Corgi-Jack Russel mix and it's a sweetheart. I think pure bred dogs are beautiful, but I prefer mixes--the inevitability of "inbreeding" can be a problem. 

Sorry to hijack, that pug is TOO CUTE! I've heard that about their noses, and I know it's not a good thing, but sometimes the snorting can be so adorable!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 22, 2005)

Too cute.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 22, 2005)

The last picture is so cute!


----------



## lover* (Sep 22, 2005)

Sooooo so so cute!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 23, 2005)

oh my freakin wordddddd!!!!!! *dies* that is THE cutest pug puppy EVER!!!  alexa he's ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Alexa (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_No Jack Russel PLEASE! They CAN be nice, but they're usually only loyal to one person and VERY jealous. They aren't too fond of kids, and they're also a little too intelligent for their own good! We had one when I was growing up and it only liked my mom. Bit my dad once (because he sat down on the bed) and my dad bled for 24 hours, and the dog attacked me at least four or five times. The last attack went through to the bone of my hand, and we finally had to put him down.

My mom's neighbor got a Corgi-Jack Russel mix and it's a sweetheart. I think pure bred dogs are beautiful, but I prefer mixes--the inevitability of "inbreeding" can be a problem. 

Sorry to hijack, that pug is TOO CUTE! I've heard that about their noses, and I know it's not a good thing, but sometimes the snorting can be so adorable!!!_

 
AHH thats horrible! Yeah my mom researched it and found out how... evil they can be. The pug gets along with everyone of any age and any animal. Him and my kitty just chase each other around the stairs for like an hour and then they both pass out haha.


----------



## user4 (Sep 23, 2005)

cody's a little perv trying to go in ur shirt... lmao. jk. he is adorable... i think i want a pug now... they are just the cutest little things EVER!!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_AHH thats horrible! Yeah my mom researched it and found out how... evil they can be. The pug gets along with everyone of any age and any animal. Him and my kitty just chase each other around the stairs for like an hour and then they both pass out haha._

 
Aww too cute! My boyfriend had a cat when he got his first dog Nalla (she's SUCH a pretty boxer-pitt mix....we don't like to use the m-u-t-t word). Nalla kept wanting to play with Samson, the kitty, and Sam was having none of that! Sam was a real bitch anyway, we ended up having to give her away because she wasn't very friendly. She'd jump up on your lap like, hi, pet me, and you'd pet her for about ten seconds and then she'd punch you. Not swat at you, but punch you--with claws extended. Brat. I used to be such a cat person (still like them) but I loooove our two doggies now that I've seen how NICE dogs can be!


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh he is too cute, makes me want to get another dog...


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 24, 2005)

omh he is soooooooooo cute!!! 
*wants a puppy*


----------



## Bianca (Sep 24, 2005)

so cute!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 24, 2005)

aww its the lil guy from mib im just waitin for him so start singin who let the dogs out lol he is just too cute


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_since pug's noses are so tiny, sometimes their nostrils aren't big enough for them to breathe right and they need cosmetic surgery to fix it_

 
Trust me, once it comes down to being able to breathe or not the surgery is no longer cosmetic - it's life saving!  

Have you got any pics of his progress since you first posted?  I'd _love_ to see how he's got on.


----------



## Laverne (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww soo cute.. I want one!


----------



## Absynthe (Nov 24, 2005)

Awwwwww hes so cute.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 24, 2005)

AWWW he's sooo cute. My boyfriend wants a pug soo bad.  In fact he wants 2.


----------



## Isis (Nov 25, 2005)

awwwwI love puppies! They're so damn cute


----------



## Alexa (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Trust me, once it comes down to being able to breathe or not the surgery is no longer cosmetic - it's life saving! 

Have you got any pics of his progress since you first posted?  I'd love to see how he's got on._

 
i've got a bunch of pics!

september 25th:





28th:





october 7th:





10th:





25th:





november 7th:










22nd:


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 25, 2005)

Oooh!  Cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing the new pictures


----------



## breathless (Nov 26, 2005)

oooooooooh! i want him again and again! i'm totally jealous!


----------



## colormust (Nov 26, 2005)

do you have any updated pics?  he is so cute!!!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh my gosh, he is so adorable.  He has the biggest, cutest eyes.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_do you have any updated pics?  he is so cute!!!_

 
i just posted some


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 30, 2005)

What a little doll! Thanks for posting new pics! My 5 year old wants to know when he can come over to your house & see the puppy lol!


----------



## Alexa (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_What a little doll! Thanks for posting new pics! My 5 year old wants to know when he can come over to your house & see the puppy lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how cute!!! tell him he can come over anytime


----------



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2005)

he's sooo cute!!


----------



## gis08 (Jan 23, 2006)

he is just sooo cute! the september 28th pic made me laugh because axe (my cat) loves to sleep in that position as well! and ofcourse took pics of him sleeping that way too.. lol..


----------



## colormust (Jan 23, 2006)

oh my goodness...i want him : P


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 23, 2006)

omg im so jealous!! i have wanted a pug for years. he rocks!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2006)

=( i want a new puppy! especially yours!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 1, 2006)

what a cutie!!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 3, 2006)

aaaawww... I want a puppy like yours too!!

I've got a Jack Russell/Chihuahua mix and he tries to make friends with EVERYONE-- including the dog at the vet that tried to bite his head off and my cousins' dog that scratched him on the nose.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

what a cutie!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh My Goodness What A Cutie Pie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All Of Your Pics Are So Adorable But The One In The Stroller Is My Fav! LOL


----------

